# anyone ride the trains in Portugal ?



## nerodog (Aug 10, 2008)

HI, never been to Portugal and wonder how the trains are... I realize they are not like the Swiss or French trains but are they worth looking into to get to Lisbon from Faro ? Air fare looks high and  wondered if anyone did this trip. Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 11, 2008)

I, too will be watching this post. We are doing a TS on the Algarve in October and I've opted to fly into Lisbon, rent a car for the week and drive. I checked the Portuguese rail site, and found it can be viewed in English, though without knowledge of the names of the stations (not the towns) it was confusing. Once we are there, I'm considering using regional rail to go about the countryside but we are keeping the options open.

I can see that flying Lisboa/Faro would be expensive. Only about 220 km and inside one country would give the local air carrier a blank check for rates.

Jim Ricks


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Aug 11, 2008)

*Also watching....*

We will be in the Algarve, arriving from a place still to be determined, but flying home from Lisbon.  I am thinking of flying from wherever to Lisbon, rather than Faro, if there will be a dropoff fee on the rental car.

But flying into Faro, renting & returning the car there, and then taking the train to Lisbon, might be a good option depending on Portugal's train service...


----------

